# Arkady Dmitriyevich Filippenko (1912 - 1983)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

A Soviet Ukrainian composer.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Filippenko's string quartets are first-rate, the best of which rival even Shostakovich's greatest efforts. I actually made another thread about him - here. I guess the mods should merge these two... but great that more people are bringing to attention this undeservedly neglected composer.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

I always check the ABC with composers' names, but your addition was not registered there. Anyhow, YouTube is the resurrection ground for the neglected & forgotten!


----------

